# On est bien dans bar...



## guizmo47 (16 Août 2007)

... Donc c'est le bon endroit pour demander si quelqu'un connait les règles du jeu de crapette mais ATTENTION... avec un jeu de tarot pas avec 2 jeux de 52 cartes.
J'ai cherché un peu partout sur le net et je n'ai pas trouvé:mouais: ...
J'y ai joué des heures pourtant du temps de mon insouciante jeunesse  et maintenant que j'aimerai y rejouer, impossible de me souvenir:rose: , l'age sans doute .
Merci, très grand merci à celui qui pourra m'aider à retrouver ma jeunesse 
A+


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

Tu cherches pas très bien on dirait.


----------



## guizmo47 (17 Août 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu cherches pas tr&#232;s bien on dirait.


 
Tu ne lis pas tr&#232;s bien on dirait !!!
J'ai bien trouv&#233; la r&#232;gle officielle de le crapette mais moi je voudrais *celle qu'on joue avec un jeu de tarot*, non je ne suis pas fou je sais que &#231;a existe mais je ne la trouve pas, par contre j'ai trouv&#233; d'autres personnes qui demandaient la m&#234;me chose...
Est-ce si dur que &#231;a &#224; trouver un gars (ou une fille, je ne suis pas sexiste...) qui se souvienne mieux que moi ...
Je continue d'esperer !
Merci.
A+.


----------



## naas (17 Août 2007)

bah oui mais il y a autant de regl&#232;s que de joueurs faut dire...
tu commence un 5eme tas par l'excuse, puis petit, le 2 etc etc
et tu ajoutes un 5eme colonne pour les atouts en allant d&#233;croissant


----------



## guizmo47 (17 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> bah oui mais il y a autant de reglès que de joueurs faut dire...
> tu commence un 5eme tas par l'excuse, puis petit, le 2 etc etc
> et tu ajoutes un 5eme colonne pour les atouts en allant décroissant



Oui... Ca commence à revenir mais combien de cartes donner à chacun et quand est-ce qu'on dit crapette (ça il me semble que c'est quand l'autre ne voit pas un coup à faire, non ?), et puis il y a un tas où on pioche, comment ça se passe ?
Enfin bref je ne me souviens plus de rien !!!:rateau: 
Merci !!!
A+


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2007)

J'aurais vraiment tout vu et lu dans ces forums !!!!! Je d&#233;place dans les forums "jeux" : tu auras, j'en suis certain, des r&#233;ponses !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2007)

Je renvoi au Bar, le forum jeu n'est pas une poubelle


----------



## naas (17 Août 2007)

guizmo47 a dit:


> Oui... Ca commence à revenir mais combien de cartes donner à chacun et quand est-ce qu'on dit crapette (ça il me semble que c'est quand l'autre ne voit pas un coup à faire, non ?), et puis il y a un tas où on pioche, comment ça se passe ?
> Enfin bref je ne me souviens plus de rien !!!:rateau:
> Merci !!!
> A+



3 par 3 comme le tarot, ou 2 par 2 comme tu veux quoi 

crapette c'est effectivement quand l'autre ne vois pas quelquechose.
dans l'ordre:
avant de retourner sa carte:
mettre les cartes sur les tas
mettre les cartes sur les colonnes
charger son vergogne le tas de son adversaire, pas bien mais rigolo  

une fois retournée la carte, avant de déposer sa carte sur son tas:
même procédure qu'au dessus

simple nanh  :rateau: 

si tu as une crapette tu peux jouer deux fois de suite


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4368725 a dit:
			
		

> Je renvoi au Bar, le forum jeu n'est pas une poubelle



Ah mais je suis d&#233;sol&#233; : il est clairement indiqu&#233; que cela concerne un jeu !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2007)

Cher coll&#232;gue,

Un jeu de carte, pas un jeu sur mac (a moins que le mac serve de tapis de jeu, mais, et ce m&#234;me si je ne doute pas qu'un mac ferait mieux l'affaire qu'un PC, j'&#233;met la r&#233;serve qu'un mac soit un tapis de jeu id&#233;al).


Cordialement,
Bassou 

PS : ta daube, tu peux te la garder.


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4368748 a dit:
			
		

> Cher coll&#232;gue,
> 
> Un jeu de carte, pas un jeu sur mac (a moins que le mac serve de tapis de jeu, mais, et ce m&#234;me si je ne doute pas qu'un mac ferait mieux l'affaire qu'un PC, j'&#233;met la r&#233;serve qu'un mac soit un tapis de jeu id&#233;al).
> 
> ...




Cher coll&#232;gue mod&#233;rateur,

Il nous arrive souvent dans les forums du "haut", et singuli&#232;rement au bar, de traiter de sujets ou probl&#232;mes n'ayant qu'un rapport lointain avec la plateforme Macintosh.
Nous le faisons par souci d'&#234;tre agr&#233;ables envers nos contemporains et parce que nous ne sommes pas aussi feignasses que les faces de rats, lie de l'humanit&#233;, qui hantent la [MGZ].

Ce sujet absolument admirable int&#233;resse au plus haut point, j'en suis persuad&#233;, nombre de vos lecteurs : je vous trouve donc bien intol&#233;rant de vous en d&#233;barrasser de fa&#231;on aussi cavali&#232;re. D'autant que les adeptes de jeux doivent avoir l'esprit ouvert, et si tel n'est pas le cas ce thread serait la bonne occasion de leur faire lever leurs nezs luisants de s&#233;bum de l'&#233;cran macul&#233; de tomate dont la vocation premi&#232;re &#233;tait de suivre la bouch&#233;e de pizza dont elle provient.

Je vous serais donc gr&#233; de laisser l&#224; cet esprit de censure dont chacun sait ici qu'il vous caract&#233;rise (et porte pr&#233;judice &#224; l'ensemble de vos coll&#232;gues) et de bien vouloir donner suite a ce membre dans le besoin.

Bises
L'Amok.

Mod&#233;rateur Mac G
Cr&#233;ateur et administrateur du forum "****zegamers"
N&#233; Rostopchine.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2007)

20 secondes de recherche 
et crapette avec tarot
2 variantes

http://www.dooyoo.fr/divers-jeux/crapette/121353/
ou
http://www.dooyoo.fr/divers-jeux/crapette/77991/


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je d&#233;place dans les forums "jeux" : tu auras, j'en suis certain, des r&#233;ponses !


 


			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4368725 a dit:
			
		

> Je renvoi au Bar, le forum jeu n'est pas une poubelle





Amok a dit:


> Ah mais je suis d&#233;sol&#233; : il est clairement indiqu&#233; que cela concerne un jeu !


 


			
				les deux rigolos en vert a dit:
			
		

> Et gnagnagna c'est moi qu'ai raison


 
A d&#233;faut de la crapette, te voil&#224; d&#233;j&#224; avec les r&#232;gles du tennis - mais le tennis avec clavier &#224; la place de la raquette !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2007)

Sa majest&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Cr&#233;ateur et administrateur du forum "****zegamers"



Si vous avez besoin d'aide, je suis disponible.


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Août 2007)

Je crois qu'on va pouvoir fusionner avec &#231;a.


----------



## naas (17 Août 2007)

donc je r&#233;sum&#233;
un posteurs qui questionne
trois qui googlent
et deux mod&#233;rateurs qui jouent au tennis


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> donc je r&#233;sum&#233;
> un posteurs qui questionne
> trois qui googlent
> et deux mod&#233;rateurs qui jouent au tennis


Et un voyeur...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2007)

des cartes topo ?


----------



## Craquounette (17 Août 2007)

Zut... je croyais qu'on parlait de caRpette ici...


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Août 2007)

Non le tapis c'est au Poker, Mad&#226;&#226;aaaame!!!


----------



## takamaka (17 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Non le tapis c'est au Poker, Mad&#226;&#226;aaaame!!!


Pourquoi? Tu t'es d&#233;j&#224; couch&#233;?


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Août 2007)

Le chibre, c'est mieux.


----------



## takamaka (17 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Le chibre, c'est mieux.


Ces paroles n'engagent que toi


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Ces paroles n'engagent que toi


mais vous pensez qu'&#224; &#231;a ou c'est moi qui r&#234;ve?

vous avez bien raison d'y penser, c'est bon pour la sant&#233;, c'est encore meilleur d'agir. Bref.


----------



## takamaka (17 Août 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4369124 a dit:
			
		

> mais vous pensez qu'&#224; &#231;a ou c'est moi qui r&#234;ve?


Non SM pratique beaucoup plus. 


			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4369124 a dit:
			
		

> vous avez bien raison d'y penser, c'est bon pour la sant&#233;, c'est encore meilleur d'agir. Bref.



C'&#233;tait trop facile


----------



## guytantakul (17 Août 2007)

Faut dire que c'est sous-entendu...



> Le jeu se joue à 4 joueurs, en 2 équipes de 2, avec un jeu de 36 cartes, allant de l'as au 6.


La saucisse, c'est fait exprès, c'est pas possible autrement


----------



## takamaka (17 Août 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Faut dire que c'est sous-entendu...
> 
> La saucisse, c'est fait exprès, c'est pas possible autrement



Chacun son hot-dog


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Août 2007)

Ketchup ou mayo?


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Cher coll&#232;gue mod&#233;rateur,
> 
> Il nous arrive souvent dans les forums du "haut", et singuli&#232;rement au bar, de traiter de sujets ou probl&#232;mes n'ayant qu'un rapport lointain avec la plateforme Macintosh.
> Nous le faisons par souci d'&#234;tre agr&#233;ables envers nos contemporains et parce que nous ne sommes pas aussi feignasses que les faces de rats, lie de l'humanit&#233;, qui hantent la [MGZ].
> ...




Cher confr&#232;re et coll&#232;gue,

Je ne puis me r&#233;soudre a accepter votre offre. En effet, nos forums respectent des r&#232;gles pr&#233;cise dans la mod&#233;ration, ainsi que l'utilisation. Les retours fait par nos nombreux lecteurs ne sont jamais d&#233;sobligeant.

Cependant, je comprend bien que n'ayant que tr&#232;s peu l'habitude d'une ligne mod&#233;ratrice fixe - ceci est d&#251; au fourre-tout de cet espace dont vous avez la gestion - vous ne sachiez que ces limites sont proprement, clairement et sereinement d&#233;limit&#233;es dans nos forums.

Il vous appartient, bien entendu, de mod&#233;rer vos forums de la fa&#231;on dont vous l'entendez, d'accepter tout et n'importe quoi, ainsi que de favoriser certains simples  posteurs devant d'autres simplement parce qu'ils ont la chance d'&#234;tre dans vos petits papiers.

Chez nous, et je comprend que tant de professionnalisme vous effraye, nul n'est au dessus des r&#232;gles &#233;dict&#233;es et c'est ce qui pla&#238;t a notre large auditoire. A contrario, dans votre "bar", seuls r&#232;gnent en ma&#238;tre quelques personnes (dont l'adjonction des doigts de pieds pour les compter ne sera pas n&#233;cessaire tant ils sont peu nombreux), la plupart s&#233;vissant sous plusieurs pseudonymes, ce qui est pourtant r&#233;prim&#233; par la Sainte Charte. Et vous semblez ne point vouloir agir.

Par cons&#233;quent je vous retourne ce sujet, dont le contenu ne semble pas &#234;tre compr&#233;hensible par vous, puisque vous restez persuad&#233; qu'il parle de jeux sur macintosh.

Je vous enjoins bien entendu &#224; relire ce dernier afin, peut &#234;tre, d'en comprendre son contenu.

Je vous adresse, cher confr&#232;re, l'expression de mes sentiments amicaux les plus sinc&#232;res.


Cordialement,
Bassou, mod&#233;rateur de la [MGZ].


PS : Vous &#233;voquiez la position de nos forums en parlant "d'en haut" pour les autres forums selon vos propres termes. Il semble pourtant que la disgr&#226;ce des v&#244;tres soit av&#233;r&#233;e. Si si, regardez bien, "le Bar" est bien en dessous des forums Jeux.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2007)

Je ne peux qu'&#234;tre d'accord, c'est clairement mieux rang&#233; chez vous (pas pour rien qu'ils ont mis le bar tout en bas de la liste).


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2007)

Je suis toujours le dernier informé !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis toujours le dernier informé !


Faut se tenir au courant un peu, coll&#232;gue 

D'ailleurs, sais tu que le compact disque est sorti depuis pr&#232;s de 25 ans ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4369313 a dit:
			
		

> Vous &#233;voquiez la position de nos forums en parlant "d'en haut" pour les autres forums selon vos propres termes. Il semble pourtant que la disgr&#226;ce des v&#244;tres soit av&#233;r&#233;e. Si si, regardez bien, "le Bar" est bien en dessous des forums Jeux.


Je suppose qu'Amok le Grand voulait parler de l'altitude morale du Bar, en regard de laquelle celle des forums dont vous avez la charge suffit &#224; peine &#224; la cueillette des fraises&#8230; Mais il n'y a rien d'&#233;tonnant &#224; ce que vous n'ayez pas saisi cette nuance : le [MGZ] pr&#233;c&#233;dant votre pseudonyme indique assez, telle une cr&#233;celle, les limites trop vite atteintes de votre compr&#233;hension.


----------



## guytantakul (17 Août 2007)

Ah, la cueillette des fraises... Vif, l'&#339;il alerte, les sens en &#233;veil, le corps souple et pr&#232;s du sol, les appendices digitaux en &#233;piphanie, l'odorat exacerb&#233; (sauf en lan o&#249; &#231;a schlingue) ? 

C'est une bonne d&#233;finition du gamer, oui


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je suppose qu'Amok le Grand voulait parler de l'altitude morale du Bar, au regard de laquelle celle des forums dont vous avez la charge suffit à peine à la cueillette des fraises Mais il n'y a rien d'étonnant à ce que vous n'ayez pas saisi cette nuance : le [MGZ] précédant votre pseudonyme indique assez, telle une crécelle, les limites trop vite atteintes de votre compréhension.



Je comprend bien qu'étant prochainement contraint de cohabiter dans le même lieu de vie que le modérateur de piètre qualité du bar vous protégiez vos intérêts ; mais là cher Docteur, ça se voit


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4369352 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend bien qu'étant prochainement contraint de cohabiter dans le même lieu de vie que le modérateur de piètre qualité du bar vous protégiez vos intérêts ; mais là cher Docteur, ça se voit


En termes de piètre qualité, je redoute davantage la location que le locataire Cela dit, je n'ai pas pour habitude de mélanger vie privée et vie publique. Autant dire que je trouve votre argument nauséabond et calomnieux. Amok (que Je en bénisse le nom !) est assez grand pour se défendre. Je me contentais d'éclairer sa pensée pour qui ne peut manifestement pas respirer à sa hauteur.


----------



## guytantakul (17 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> En termes de piètre qualité, je redoute davantage la location que le locataire Cela dit, je n'ai pas pour habitude de mélanger vie privée et vie publique. Autant dire que je trouve votre argument nauséabond et calomnieux. Amok (que Je en bénisse le nom !) est assez grand pour se défendre. Je me contentais d'éclairer sa pensée pour qui ne peut manifestement pas respirer à sa hauteur.



Ah, il va en LAN aussi ?


----------



## naas (17 Août 2007)

tant va LAN &#224; la cruche qu'a la fin


----------



## guytantakul (17 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> tant va LAN à la cruche qu'a la fin



... tu te casses ?


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2007)

Ouais !!!

Guytenkul !!!! ça faisait longtemps....

Moi j'aime bien guytenkul...


----------



## guytantakul (17 Août 2007)

Oui, sage, moi aussi ! Fais bisou ! Meu-meu-meu-meu ! Il est beau, non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2007)

héhé...


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Août 2007)

parlez du chibre c'est plus mieux.


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je suppose qu'Amok le Grand voulait parler de l'altitude morale du Bar, en regard de laquelle celle des forums dont vous avez la charge suffit à peine à la cueillette des fraises Mais il n'y a rien d'étonnant à ce que vous n'ayez pas saisi cette nuance : le [MGZ] précédant votre pseudonyme indique assez, telle une crécelle, les limites trop vite atteintes de votre compréhension.





DocEvil a dit:


> En termes de piètre qualité, je redoute davantage la location que le locataire Cela dit, je n'ai pas pour habitude de mélanger vie privée et vie publique. Autant dire que je trouve votre argument nauséabond et calomnieux. Amok (que Je en bénisse le nom !) est assez grand pour se défendre. Je me contentais d'éclairer sa pensée pour qui ne peut manifestement pas respirer à sa hauteur.



Ca, c'est comme passer la porte de droite de St Pierre du Vatican pendant l'année sainte...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca, c'est comme passer la porte de droite de St Pierre du Vatican pendant l'année sainte...



Hommage soit rendu au bloque-porte


----------



## naas (17 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> parlez du chibre c'est plus mieux.



oui mais c'est comme les frites macain ça


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Hommage soit rendu au bloque-porte


Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'une forme d'humour Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais rien compris aux messages de Tibo. C'est la persévérance qui m'amuse.


----------



## al02 (17 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> oui mais c'est comme les frites macain ça



Et on ne parle pas la bouche pleine !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est la persévérance qui m'amuse.



Ah ! Tout de même !


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'une forme d'humour Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais rien compris aux messages de Tibo. C'est la persévérance qui m'amuse.



On ne domine que ce que l'on comprend comme dirait l'autre... alors t'as pas finis de passer la serpillère mon Docounet...   

et j'aimerai pas être à ta place... aller Cosette frotte vite et fort, ta marâtre reviens


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> On ne domine que ce que l'on comprend comme dirait l'autre... alors t'as pas finis de passer la serpillère mon Docounet...


Je ne vis pas dans l'angoisse de dominer mon prochain. Quant à passer la serpillière, pourquoi pas ? On reconnaît les grands hommes à leur souci des petites choses, dit-on.


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4369352 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend bien qu'étant prochainement contraint de cohabiter dans le même lieu de vie que le modérateur de piètre qualité du bar vous protégiez vos intérêts ; mais là cher Docteur, ça se voit



Tu parles si il voit ça comme une contrainte, tout le monde sait que la pudeur du doc, dès qu'il croise l'Amok, s'évapore par son décoleté ; qu'il oublie vite les intérêts, la patrie, l'honneur, la liberté, il n'y a rien : l'univers tourne autour du mandrin du loup, c'est tout.. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2007)

Laaaaaaaaave-moi.


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne vis pas dans l'angoisse de dominer mon prochain. Quant à passer la serpillière, pourquoi pas ? On reconnaît les grands hommes à leur souci des petites choses, dit-on.



C'est vrai, tu aimes les petites choses ??

ça m'arrange, tu vas morfler ma cochonne !!!


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> On reconnaît les grands hommes à leur souci des petites choses, dit-on.



On t'as offert un petit soutien gorge en soie dernièrement ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Tu parles si il voit ça comme une contrainte, tout le monde sait que la pudeur du doc, dès qu'il croise l'Amok, s'évapore par son décoleté ; qu'il oublie vite les intérêts, la patrie, l'honneur, la liberté, il n'y a rien : l'univers tourne autour du mandrin du loup, c'est tout.. :love:





Sindanárië a dit:


> On t'as offert un petit soutien gorge en soie dernièrement ?


Tu peux railler Si ma mémoire est bonne, la dernière fois que tu as croisé le loup, tu as laissé une trace de rouge sur son col. À croire que ta pudeur s'évapore plus complètement que par un simple décolleté.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Laaaaaaaaave-moi.


Parlez-moi de la maniaque hygiène des Suisses


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu peux railler Si ma mémoire est bonne, la dernière fois que tu as croisé le loup, tu as laissé une trace de rouge sur son col. À croire que ta pudeur s'évapore plus complètement que par un simple décolleté.



Ouh la.. y a crépage de chignon... tention les fiottes, faudrait voir à pas faire trop de tort à votre cause... Si vous voulez pas des élections encore pire que les dernières, faites profil bas... Sinon ou brulera pas que les livres au prochain coup...


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu peux railler&#8230; Si ma m&#233;moire est bonne, la derni&#232;re fois que tu as crois&#233; le loup, tu as laiss&#233; une trace de rouge sur son col. &#192; croire que ta pudeur s'&#233;vapore plus compl&#232;tement que par un simple d&#233;collet&#233;.



vieille femme &#233;conduite tu fais... Caresse donc l'espoir d'un grand triomphe en te faisant passer pour l'adversaire dont le seul don est de faire croire ce qu'il dit de moi.  :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2007)

*Bon, si ça continue j'en prends un pour sodomiser l'autre !!!!*


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2007)

ce n'est pas du cripage, c'est du tirage de&#8230;

on n'a pas ce mot en suisse&#8230;

cervelas ?


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> ce n'est pas du cripage, c'est du tirage de
> 
> on n'a pas ce mot en suisse
> 
> cervelas ?



En suisse vous n'avez pas grand chose à part de coffres finalement...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> En suisse vous n'avez pas grand chose à part de*s* coffres finalement...


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ouh la.. y a crépage de chignon... tention les fiottes, faudrait voir à pas faire trop de tort à votre cause... Si vous voulez pas des élections encore pire que les dernières, faites profil bas... Sinon ou brulera pas que les livres au prochain coup...



moi encore ça va, mais elle avec son bagage de sorcière, elle est bonne pour l'autodafé


----------



## naas (17 Août 2007)

La suisse c'est rempli de radars partout  :affraid: :sick:


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> En suisse vous n'avez pas grand chose à part de coffres finalement...



des montagnes creuses... du FAKE moi j'te l'dis, c'est le Pays du Fake...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


>



Oui, toi ou tes amis m'ont d&#233;j&#224; fait le coup... &#231;a n'a pas diminu&#233; mon charisme gigantesque... 

A chaque fois que je taille un clampin, les autres me boulent vert... croyant &#234;tre d'accord avec moi !!!! 

Cessez donc de vouloir me contenir ou me flatter !!!!

Je ne suis l'ami de personne. 

Je suis hors de port&#233;e !!! 
Au dessus ou au dessous suivant la position de vos complexes... peu importe... hors d'atteinte, &#231;a c'est sur, et v&#233;rifi&#233; tous les jours.

Salutations.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2007)

Mais moins de beurre &#231;a n'attache pas


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> *Mais* moins de beurre ça n'attache pas



Là ça tient de l'illétrisme...

Enfin... en France... chez moi...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2007)

Manque un "!" effectivement&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Août 2007)

Tiens on as semé La gouvernante


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> ça n'a pas diminué mon charisme gigantesque...



Ça, c'est sûr, pour que t'arrêtes ton char faudra au moins sortir la herse et les obstacles anti-char 

Bon, si on laissait l'Amok et le doc finir leur crapette, et qu'on revenait au sujet ... C'est de quoi, déjà, qu'il est question ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je ne suis l'ami de personne.


Ahem Touss touss


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ahem Touss touss



Il est bon quand même ce con, quand il s'y met...


----------



## takamaka (18 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> *Bon, si ça continue j'en prends un pour sodomiser l'autre !!!!*


C'est une location?


----------



## guizmo47 (18 Août 2007)

Bon ! Que ce soit bien clair : Je n'ai rien contre vos joutes verbale mais quand je vois ce qu'une simple question sur la crapette peut entrainer je me dis qu'il ne vaut mieux pas que je pose une question sur la physique quantique :mouais: ...
Merci à Naas et pascalformac qui eux ont répondu à mes simples interrogations , courage aux autres  ... Et finalement merci aussi car j'ai bien rigolé grace à eux  !
Ce soir j'essaye la crapette !!!...
A+


----------

